# Truper - as good as Friskars x27?



## Somesawguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried these?

Truper 4-1/2 lb. Rapid Maul with 36 in. Double Injected Fiberglass Handle







Truper 4-1/2 lb. Rapid Maul with 36 in. Double Injected Fiberglass Handle - 1016148 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine is red handled and says ace hardware on it. Looks identical. Still reach for my x27 first.


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Mine is red handled and says ace hardware on it. Looks identical. Still reach for my x27 first.




Can you identify where it falls short compared to the fiskars?


----------



## Jonesy11 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've got a red handled tru temper just like it and I use it more than my 8lb maul been using it for 2 years and still like it. have no idea compared to a X27 fiskars. Of course if I wasn't so cheap I might get out and get a fiskars since I have yet to hear a bad thing about them except for using in wet wood.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 26, 2012)

The only thing better is the price. The Truper's wedge design works good on easy to split stuff, but when the going gets a little tougher, the Truper wants to stick in the wood when the Fiskars will either split through or come back out easily. I won't go back.

Edit: The Truper design "throws" the splits farther when you get a clean split. That can be a pain in the rear when you have to resplit pieces.


----------



## Somesawguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I think I'll hold out for a Friskars. I'm sure it'll be better than the 8lb maul I'm using now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 26, 2012)

Those have come up in a few other threads. Some guys have them and seem to love them, but there have also been a few guys who have had problems with the heads coming loose, which is something that I think has yet to be reported with the Fiskars. I could be wrong, but I don't think anybody who has owned both the Tru-Temper and the Fiskars preferred the Tru-Temper. I looked at them in HD and wasn't impressed.  I didn't buy one, and generally if it's for splitting wood and has a handle I'll buy it just to try.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 26, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> The only thing better is the price. The Truper's wedge design works good on easy to split stuff, but when the going gets a little tougher, the Truper wants to stick in the wood when the Fiskars will either split through or come back out easily. I won't go back.
> 
> Edit: The Truper design "throws" the splits farther when you get a clean split. That can be a pain in the rear when you have to resplit pieces.



everything steve said +1.


----------



## Jonesy11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> The only thing better is the price. The Truper's wedge design works good on easy to split stuff, but when the going gets a little tougher, the Truper wants to stick in the wood when the Fiskars will either split through or come back out easily. I won't go back.
> 
> Edit: The Truper design "throws" the splits farther when you get a clean split. That can be a pain in the rear when you have to resplit pieces.



It will also cause dents in the woodshed from splitting too close :bang: 
can somebody write me a note so I can go buy a X27 without getting in trouble with the "Misses"


----------



## CWME (Jan 26, 2012)

The vibration in the handle on my true temper is really bad. Hurts to take a good swing. You can have mine if you want it. I have been using it to beat logs off the splitter wedge that get stuck but I can find something else for that. 

All done with my X25 and 27 for the year so you can borrow them for a test drive if you want. 

The X25 can be picked up at some hardware stores. I got my second one at Tims hardware at the intersection of 202 and 4a by the new Buxton Hannaford.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a red handled Ames/True Temper that looks exactly like that. After I re-profiled and sharpened the edge, I really like it. I prefer it compared to my X27. The X series Fiskars seem to narrow to me, they end up getting buried or blowing right through the round more often than the old Fiskars or my Ames/True Temper. The handle on my Ames/TT also transmits less vibration than the Fiskars handles.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 26, 2012)

Dear Mrs. Jonesy,

Please allow Jonesy to go buy an X27. If he doesn't, the vibrations from his current splitter will cause nerve damage, which will make his hands less useful when helping you do dishes. We don't want that do we?

Sincerely,


Your hubby's friends at AS.

PS - his saw vibrates awful bad, too. They make much better ones these days.


----------



## mingom (Jan 26, 2012)

I got one similar at lowes this fall, I liked it alright, until the fiberglass cracked at the head. It looks like the head is ready to fall off.


----------



## Bucko (Jan 26, 2012)

mingom said:


> i got one similar at lowes this fall, i liked it alright, until the fiberglass cracked at the head. It looks like the head is ready to fall off.



>>>>>epoxy<<<<<<


----------



## leonardo (Jan 26, 2012)

bought an eight pound truper. used it 3 times and broke the head right off. took it back to point of purchase for full refund. took 6 years to break head off my first monster maul, and 3 years to break the second one. currently using eight pound true temper with fiberglass handle. after three outings so far so good.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the pic posted here somewhere, when I broke the handle off the Truper was the day I bought the Fiskars.


----------



## Jonesy11 (Jan 27, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I have the pic posted here somewhere, when I broke the handle off the Truper was the day I bought the Fiskars.



Sounds like it was planned to me..... Mind if I borrow your "plan" I think it will work


----------



## homemade (Jan 28, 2012)

don't use the tupper one's to drive iron splitting wedges. cracked a big chunk off the side of the head. I liked it better then the big heavy maul because i could get more swing speed, but now i'm at a 6lb maul and it works ok but get's tiring after 2 or 3 hours. i would like a fiskers but i would rather buy it from a local dealer then online and no one sells them near me.


----------



## akenken (Oct 12, 2015)

i went 6 hours using an 18 pound splitting maul truper brand and wasn't that tired afterwards


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2015)

18 pounds? Didn't know they made one larger than 12.

I think a guy would have to be some kind of an Ape to do that.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 12, 2015)

Somesawguy said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> Truper 4-1/2 lb. Rapid Maul with 36 in. Double Injected Fiberglass Handle
> 
> ...


That's a silly question! You don't have to spend much time on this site to know that the X27 is the best thing ever made for splitting wood. I've even heard rumors that it splits wood by itself if you have mastered the correct techniques. The ease of use along with the power and accuracy generated by the superior materials and quality design are legendary. Nothing NOTHING holds a candle to the X27!


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 12, 2015)

svk said:


> would have to be some kind of an Ape


a BA?...he is a new member...


----------



## olympyk_999 (Oct 12, 2015)

svk said:


> Didn't know they made one larger than 12


did you see that vid on here a while back about a homemade mega maul...like 30lbs or something retarded like that


----------



## Marshy (Oct 12, 2015)

olympyk_999 said:


> did you see that vid on here a while back about a homemade mega maul...like 30lbs or something retarded like that


Yes, the one where the kid looked like he was about to give himself a backiotomy?


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 12, 2015)

It ain't ape-ish...it's full blown silverback...lol.


----------



## sledge&wedge (Oct 14, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> The only thing better is the price. The Truper's wedge design works good on easy to split stuff, but when the going gets a little tougher, the Truper wants to stick in the wood when the Fiskars will either split through or come back out easily. I won't go back.
> 
> Edit: The Truper design "throws" the splits farther when you get a clean split. That can be a pain in the rear when you have to resplit pieces.



Saved me a lot of typing... What he said.


----------



## akenken (Oct 14, 2015)

My family calls me the "Human Pack Mule" and "Ox" and once you realize to bring the maul up with one hand at the end of the handle and the other by the maul head its not so bad. if my english is off sorry I'm delving into the depths of AHK (AutoHotkey)


----------



## akenken (Oct 14, 2015)

I mean why not go chase after pieces it is more exercise for you


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 14, 2015)

Truper hand tools have terrible quality, IME. The 8lb splitting maul that I was looking at had the absolute worst edge on it(I would hesitate to call it an edge) I have ever seen...I doubt it would even penetrate the grain as-is without some serious grinding. And I'm pretty sure some of the wooden handled tools from them had pine handles...not joking.


----------



## zogger (Oct 14, 2015)

Full Chisel said:


> Truper hand tools have terrible quality, IME. The 8lb splitting maul that I was looking at had the absolute worst edge on it(I would hesitate to call it an edge) I have ever seen...I doubt it would even penetrate the grain as-is without some serious grinding. And I'm pretty sure some of the wooden handled tools from them had pine handles...not joking.


That's my main heavy maul, I mean for thirty bucks new, once you touch it with a grinder and a file, they work fine. My wooden handled one is still intact, etc. I have done beaucoup splitting with it. Was my main buster until I got a fiskars. I like the looks of the new synthetic handled models.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Oct 15, 2015)

svk said:


> I think a guy would have to be some kind of an Ape to do that.


 
Coming from a guy that's Carrying a Tree  Lol


----------



## audible fart (Oct 15, 2015)

I think everybody might be missing the point. The o.p. asked in the thread title if the Truper "is as good as FRISKARS x27. " If the chinese are knocking off X27's it might be close. But a Fiskars X27 will own a truper from sunup to sundown. Anybody avoiding buying an X27 is a mentally ill contrarian who would sacrifice performance and quality just for the sake of conversation.


----------

